# Your ideal perfect body



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not 100% were to put this thread so sorry if it needs to be moved.

1 of the things I'm susposed to do on this new diet is find a picture of the body i want and put a picture of my face on it, then put it up somewhere i will see it every day.

I googled gorgeous/perfect body, I got images of stick unhealthy to slim wonderful to a bit too big. Got me thinking what is your ideal body image? Where do you rate yourself? Do you like your body?

looking forward to answers.

(also im struggling to find a realistic picture of a body i want to aspire to kim kardashian is the closet so far)


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2009)

I hate my body!!! lol And I'd settle for Kim too!!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

karren i'd love your legs so sush!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess one of the miss worlds?

I have a really really hourglass figure, and so for me, it's really a case of making sure my hips aren't getting too big, and having a flat tummy. I really don't like the straight up and down, totally stick thin look - I like slim, flat tummy, but still wicked curves


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the miss worlds are too thin for me to try and be like, they have amazing bodies but I dont want to kid myself too much LOL.. Kim in most pictures still has a chunky lumpy booty and thin slender arms etc. Thats what i'd like to be again.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, I forgot about arms... I'd like to skim off a teeny bit of upper arm weight, flatten my stomach and reduce my upper thighs. Those are my main dreams...

haha, and you didn't say it had to be realistic!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

aw rosie i've seen your pictures you look wonderfully slender and toned, I'd do you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> j/k


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 7, 2009)

Thin with curves. Pretty much what I have, but I'd like to have a bit more definition in my arms.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

lol, thanks Oz!!

I'm a lot more squishy up close. But then I wouldn't want to be TOO bony. No one likes hugging a bundle of sticks, right?

I think we can safely say that anyone going out with me would be more into something with a little give to it when you cuddle! haha!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

lol more cushion for the pushin


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

lol, I hadn't heard that one! there's quite a few of those phrases, and now I've forgotten them all!

I say miss world but slightly plumper. Some of them aren't too thin, I was googling them but didn't find the perfect figure.

Or an FHM model. Some of them are really gorgeous


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 7, 2009)

I like a slim, toned body i.e Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am curvy girl, hourglass figure. So women like Mariah Carey and Salma Hayek appeal to me, they're thin but still have incredibe curves.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 7, 2009)

I really like Scarlett Johanssons body, even though my body type is very different. I'm thin and more lanky so I know I couldn't look like her by putting on a few pounds. My body type is similiar to Asia Argentos but I think I'm still a bit different in my proportions.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 7, 2009)

There is so much to change on my body for it to be ideal in my mind. It would simply be easier to be born again female, but hey, one can only dream.

As it is currently it will take a lot of drugs and a lot of surgery to make it close to being anywhere near ideal.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 7, 2009)

me at exactly 30. I think I was rockin' at 30...


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

My ideal body was me prepregnancy, before I really let myself go



. All I had to do was tone up to have a body like Jennifer Aniston's (which is my ideal perfect body) only with a little thickness in my hips and thighs. I remember I hated shopping for jeans bc I used to have a flat belly and jeans would fit fine on my waist but my hips and thighs were tight, but then if I got them a size bigger, the waist would be too big and the bottoms and then you have that weird thing going on with the waistline of the jeans, where it looks like something's missing? lol, I can't describe for anything but basically my old body.


----------



## fluffypigeon (Jan 7, 2009)

i like my body i dont love it, i went through a faze i was size 10/12 and adamant i wanted to be size 6/8 dont know U.S sizes, so i just ate cereal and yoghurt 2 times a day and a meal at night never ate after 6oclock and it totally worked but looking back at pictures i think i went a bit far, i like my curves im size 10 now and happy, but could do with going to the gym! and eating les chocolate ALSO i have pale skin which i longfor to tan, which will never happen,


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 7, 2009)

My ideal perfect body is probably someone like Cameron Diaz who is very toned but then I also think people like Marilyn Monroe have gorgeous figures.

I'm not REALLY unhappy with my body, but I'm not happy either, who is? I've always thought I was too gangly and lanky but I guess there's nothing I can do about that. I've always felt a bit boyish too because I'm not curvy at all.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 7, 2009)

My ideal/perfect body is unattainable by anyone other than Bar Rafaeli. LOL! Seriously, though...






I would love to look like that. But I'll definitely be happy enough if I lose 5 more lbs and start pilates again to tone up.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't really have an image of who i'd want to look like. I'm pretty much well proportioned, except i have too much ass, i'd like to flatten my tummy, loose some of my thights. And definitely tone more my arms. I have more or less accepted my breasts, although i wouldn't mind loosing a cup size or two. My calves have always been big, since i was a little kid running everywhere, so that's one thing i'm not trying to change.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my body, would just like to lose some weight around the tummy and get rid of my love handles haha. I don't know what my ideal body would be..probably a Miss World as well.


----------



## Mylala88 (Jan 7, 2009)

in my ideal perfect body, I'd have less love handles, less thighs and less breasts. The first two isn't that important to me, but the last can get embarrassing sometimes. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## daer0n (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm, i really like my body, i would like to have a tiny bit more boobs, not huge, i dont like big boobs or big butts, to me, the size of my butt atm is perfect, not too small not too big, i have a really small waist, and overall it looks normal, i'd like to be a 34 b cup, at least lol, and if i didnt have stretchmarks i would say my body could be perfect. Not to everybody's eyes but to mine, that would make me happy, weight wise i like my weight at the moment, i used to be skinnier 2 years ago but i realized i was TOO skinny then, if i lost another two pounds i wouldn't be upset though *shurgs*

So yeah i like my body as it is right now, minus the stretchmarks -sigh-

If i had to choose a celebrity for a perfect body i would say Jeniffer Love Hewitt, to me she looks like a real woman, she's got a gorgeous body with curves in the right places


----------



## Jinx (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhh.. The old Hollywood body- not the scrawny no eating twigs of recent years but the juicy curvey body from the past-





















ETA:

Figured I should add the ladies names!

1) Gina Lolobridgida

2)Raquel Welch

3)Sophia Loren

4)Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Sofia


----------



## Andi (Jan 7, 2009)

Of course I could list celebrities with perfect bodies (i.e. pretty much all the VictoriaÂ´s Secret models) but IÂ´m pretty happy with my body. IÂ´d just love to have a half or full cupsize more (which I get when I pig out for months, but that also goes along with cellulite, so no thank you to that) and tone up overall. IÂ´m skinny but I still have curves, a bigger butt but a small waist. And my upper body is very slim overall, so when I gain weight it goes all to my hips and thights and IÂ´m afraid itÂ´ll go out of proportion if I let it slide because the top half is so skinny. I actually loved my curviness when I gained some weight over the summer, but when I saw some bikini pictures I freaked out...I looked very bottom heavy in comparison to skinny upper body.

I wished gyms were cheaper and I wasnÂ´t as lazy as I am. Eating healthy is no real challenge to me, but I hate moving my lazy ass off the couch lol


----------



## Roxie (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know of anyone. I j ust want to be a size 6


----------



## Jinx (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Sofia She is what people are talking about when they say "aging gracefully"


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know of anyone. I j ust want to be a size 6 no really? how tall are you?






dis regarding the personality behinde this body, I would like to have similar to her body again (once had it).


----------



## Roxie (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no really? how tall are you?
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...ini-6128-4.jpg

dis regarding the personality behinde this body, I would like to have similar to her body again (once had it).

I'm 5 feet tall... or short



I guess I can't think of anyone because I haven't really ever paid attention to other peoples figures lol


----------



## Ozee (Jan 8, 2009)

lol how silly does this look... I couldn't for the life of me find pictures of myself...I dont think ive had one taken for 2years now. shameful..anyways this is what is going up on my bedroom wall...woo....hoo

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 5 feet tall... or short



I guess I can't think of anyone because I haven't really ever paid attention to other peoples figures lol



Well thats ok your a shorty so you can be a tiny size lol. I give you my permission  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxie (Jan 8, 2009)

looks good, curves and nothing underweight. That's the worst thing, being underweight... or overweight.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't have a problem with my body for the most part; I would like my boobs to be a bit bigger though



.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Well thats ok your a shorty so you can be a tiny size lol. I give you my permission  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks lol


----------



## NYchic (Jan 11, 2009)

I like tall, fit with big boobs. I don't want a big booty though lol.

Kim Kardashian is too bootylicious for me

I like my body. I've lost a lot of weight but I feel like I just need to tone up and I like my boobs ehehe

My ideal body would be the goddess that she is Monica Bellucci:


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes Monica Bellucci is a beautiful woman.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would say a 'healthy' skinny is my preference..big boobs &amp; hips with a tiny waist and toned all around is ideal but pretty rare


----------



## love2482 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I would go with Britney Spears from the MTV I'm a slave for your performance. Hoooooot!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess im as happy with my body as im ever going to be, don't get me wrong there are certainly things I'd like to change like I'd love a nice toned stomach like Britney spears had back in her 'slave 4 you' days and I always used to wish my boobs were slightly bigger and did almost have them done at one point but the last few months they seem to have grown slightly and im now happy with them as they are the perfect 34C i always wanted





I used to always feel like I had a very boyish figure as im not very curvy but being the height i am i'd probably look silly anymore curvyer than Iam. I'm only 5ft and a UK size 6 (bottom half) and 8 (top half), one thing i'd really love to change but know I can't is my legs, they are just way to short and I hate them. I really envy people with longer legs i'd love to be about 5ft 5

I think the VS models have pretty much the perfect bodies.


----------



## Andi (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the VS models have pretty much the perfect bodies. I agree! I like to watch the VS fashion shows on youtube right before I do a workout video. It gives me the motivation I usually lack lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree! I like to watch the VS fashion shows on youtube right before I do a workout video. It gives me the motivation I usually lack lol I have one on my ipod and it makes me get my lazy bum off the sofa and stick a workout DVD on haha


----------



## aisulila (Jan 29, 2009)

Adriana Lima is PERFECT.

And so is Gabrielle Union.

I feel like I'm too lanky, but hell, I'm still going through puberty, so who knows what I'll turn out like.

Oh, the woes of a teenager.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Gosh, perfect body? Whenever I think about famous girls in magazines, I just think about all the airbrushing that goes into making them look 'perfect.'

I like slender ladies with long legs... which is essentially me at my best!


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gosh, perfect body? Whenever I think about famous girls in magazines, I just think about all the airbrushing that goes into making them look 'perfect.'
I like slender ladies with long legs... which is essentially me at my best!

true, but most of the girls in magazines are already pretty perfect to most peopleÂ´s standards. Airbrushing just makes them look out-of-this-world flawless.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif true, but most of the girls in magazines are already pretty perfect to most peopleÂ´s standards. Airbrushing just makes them look out-of-this-world flawless. You know, my mom was a model, so I think my standards *are* a little effed up. I've always thought that VS models have attainable bodies.
As long as we're not factoring in height, of course.


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know, my mom was a model, so I think my standards *are* a little effed up. I've always thought that VS models have attainable bodies.
As long as we're not factoring in height, of course.





wow, yeah I understand that having a model mom changes things. The VS girls are skinny, but still a little curvy, and you can tell that they work out a lot before a show. IÂ´d love to have their personal trainer!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, yeah I understand that having a model mom changes things. The VS girls are skinny, but still a little curvy, and you can tell that they work out a lot before a show. IÂ´d love to have their personal trainer! _That_ I totally agree with.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Slim with big boobs. Thats what everyone wants right? Lol. Nah i believe that if somethings not realistic then its not worth worrying about. I would be ecstatic to be at my old weight, my body mass index was about 18-19. I was slim but still healthy.

I wouldnt mind trading bodies with a dancer though. Just for a day.

Originally Posted by *aisulila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Adriana Lima is PERFECT.
And so is Gabrielle Union.

I feel like I'm too lanky, but hell, I'm still going through puberty, so who knows what I'll turn out like.

Oh, the woes of a teenager.

Just so you know, its the lanky ones who end up being models. Its true.


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

Britney Spears 2003-ish (i think)... Like when she preformed "Slave 4 You" at the VMAs with the snake.


----------



## rlise (Mar 17, 2009)

shoot i had assets should i say before kids and during the toddler years but once i decided no more kids, i started getting me back to me cuz god i got huge but now as SMALL so my BF says i love the new me! just i got one wish i asked for and now wishing i didnt



but hey atleast i got one wish right! hahahah

i was a US size 14/L/XL and now i wear like some 5's, some 7's and some 9's/SM/MED just depends if its junior or not! so i got my ideal body just damn the jello!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im a big girl so any body smaller than mine would be ideal. but if i could magically get another body it would have to be the lead singer from the pussycat dolls. i think shes the exact proportion as me just the right tone and weight lol. i really dont mind the way i look. i bellydanced for so many years that i love the hourglass figure i have.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

My highschool body would be nice, just with the hips boobs and @$$ I have now... But the stomach, oh yea, I want that back!


----------



## bittersweetie79 (Jun 7, 2009)

My perfect body is curves with flat tummy but sadly I have just the curves...


----------



## RubySoho (Jun 11, 2009)

I love curvy models like Adriana Lima. I also think that Audrina Patridge has an amazing body--Its so toned!

and I love Devon Aoki's petite-ness! Its so cute!


----------



## mwrh (Jun 11, 2009)

Else Lautala - I have a picture of her in my gym for inspiration...


----------



## brightlights (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, having just watched I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out of Here I'm gonna go with Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Pipsweet (Jul 5, 2009)

Although I could name MILLIONS of celebrities off the top of my head, I've always been drawn to this Roxy ad:






She just looks absolutely beautiful to me, even more so because it looks somewhat natural. Instead of looking like those glossy pictures of celebrities all made up in their red-carpet glamgear, it just looks like a gorgeous, healthy young woman having fun.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

I need to loose, but I don't want to be super skinny. I would be happy at 150-170 even. Baby gain won't go away!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess one of the miss worlds?
I have a really really hourglass figure, and so for me, it's really a case of making sure my hips aren't getting too big, and having a flat tummy. I really don't like the straight up and down, totally stick thin look - I like slim, flat tummy, but still wicked curves





Ditto. 
My ideal body would be a cross between Serena Williams and Beyonce or Kim Kardashian.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

I found pics. I like these 1970s miss worlds:







and these from 2008:






I love this bikini model too:


----------



## magosienne (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, those 1970s ladies had thighs ! Lol, although i hate bikinis, i must admit the vintage swimsuits are less attractive.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2009)

lol, really women have thighs! I agree, the swimsuits are not that attractive, I do like their figures though, even if they have bigger thighs than the miss worlds of today


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jul 12, 2009)

I would love a nice fit healthy lean body! Something like a figure competitors off season lol. A favorite of mine is Jamie Eason


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 12, 2009)

34, 24, 34



I'll be there one day LOL!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LUVINBEAUTY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 34, 24, 34



I'll be there one day LOL! Yeah but good luck finding clothes that fit! haha


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm like 5'9" and a size 2.

no butt or boobies.

it's lame.

my back is fatter than my butt. haaa

i would just like to look like jenna jameson


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm 36, 26, 37 I think? And yes, it is very difficult to get clothing.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SearMeCarefully* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah but good luck finding clothes that fit! haha I'm 34-24-34! Size 0 (U.S. sizing) actually fits just fine. But I'm only 5'0', though...so I do have to get pants hemmed.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm 5"4 and all the pants i find are cute for smaller ladies, or taller, usually i have to buy the taller version, and i have to wear either big shoes, or cut the pants.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm 5'5" or 5'6", and I have to get pants hemmed too!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 34-24-34! Size 0 (U.S. sizing) actually fits just fine. But I'm only 5'0', though...so I do have to get pants hemmed. Weird where do you shop? It's so hard for me to find clothes that are for an hour glass shape. Usually my boobs are popping out or my waist is too baggy. OR my butt is being squished or I have all this extra fabric around my waist UGH


----------



## Andi (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 34-24-34! Size 0 (U.S. sizing) actually fits just fine. But I'm only 5'0', though...so I do have to get pants hemmed. I`m 34-23-34, but I donÂ´t think I`m Size 0 US, more like 2 I think? IÂ´m 5'8' btw, and I never have trouble finding clothes, no matter if itÂ´s in the US or in Europe. The only issue I sometimes have is that I do have a big butt for my body type, but a small waist, so jeans that fit on the waist and butt a lot of times are too wide on top. ThatÂ´s why hip hugging jeans are usually best for me


----------



## greatnana (Jul 15, 2009)

I lke b eyonce's when she is really small:






Body I want:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I`m 34-23-34, but I donÂ´t think I`m Size 0 US, more like 2 I think? IÂ´m 5'8' btw, and I never have trouble finding clothes, no matter if itÂ´s in the US or in Europe. The only issue I sometimes have is that I do have a big butt for my body type, but a small waist, so jeans that fit on the waist and butt a lot of times are too wide on top. ThatÂ´s why hip hugging jeans are usually best for me It seems like our dimensions are similar, it's possible that that more of the 34-23-34 that you have is bone (since you're taller) and mine is a more squishy 34-24-34 if you will? lol. That would allow me to fit into slightly smaller sizes. I wouldn't say that you should be any larger than a U.S. size 2 with those dimensions, though!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SearMeCarefully* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Weird where do you shop? It's so hard for me to find clothes that are for an hour glass shape. Usually my boobs are popping out or my waist is too baggy. OR my butt is being squished or I have all this extra fabric around my waist UGH Hmm...I guess I don't really shop all that much now that I think about it! lol. I've found that shopping in Misses (as opposed to Juniors) sections in department stores helps a lot.


----------



## Andi (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It seems like our dimensions are similar, it's possible that that more of the 34-23-34 that you have is bone (since you're taller) and mine is a more squishy 34-24-34 if you will? lol. That would allow me to fit into slightly smaller sizes. I wouldn't say that you should be any larger than a U.S. size 2 with those dimensions, though! yeah sounds about right. Then again, I do have some skinny jeans that are a US size 6 and they fit just fine! IÂ´m always confused by US sizes, I can never really figure out what I am when it comes to buying bottoms. Tops are always easy to buy though


----------



## portwinestain (Jul 31, 2009)

lipo cures all.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *portwinestain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lipo cures all. Noooo


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *portwinestain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lipo cures all. That's what I need!! But I'm waiting for the diy home lipo kit!! Hook it up to the shop vac! Lol.


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 31, 2009)

LOL Karren. That was so funny!


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 31, 2009)

lol right on.

lipo cures like 30%

then you're thin with small boobs

and too long of arms

and whatever.

:[


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd settle for that!! I think I have the right amount of stuff... Its just in the wrong places!


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 31, 2009)

Lipo is just wrong...except for some extreme cases


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't like lipo, but my mother got some done for her belly, and it really helped her. But she's still dieting and watching what she's eating, so it's really a help, it's not a miracle solution, and for the disagreement it cost her (she had to wear a really tigh thing, sort of a pantyhose, after the surgery), i wouldn't use it lightly.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 31, 2009)

Scarlet Johanssons dramatically curvaceous body is what I dream of looking like.


----------



## bC_0614 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am OK with my body haha and my ideal body would be me a good 10 - 12lbs lighter!! and for now, would rate my self a 6-7?? im just average



But Id like being the pretty tone, athletic/fitness trainer type of body except not to the point where i have no chest (lol what I what I wouldnt want when i see these type of women...and my chest is one of the main things i like!!) I guess my opinion of myself has changed to a better one since i have been working out more and have lost a little bit of weight..but still don't look too different


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm really ashamed to tell this, but I worship the sickly look. Bones poking out, very pale skin, a 16-inch waist, you name it. Because that's how I look. Might as well love what I have instead of wanting to look like something I'm not.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessica Burciaga - She's my height so I don't think wanting to have her body is unrealistic. She's not too skinny which I like.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 5, 2009)

I honestly like my figure a lot. I've been called athletic and thin. I'm very petite. I wish I had a bigger chest though... =/


----------



## dsuser896 (Aug 11, 2009)

something like P90X will definitely put anyone's body in shape, but that thing is brutal.


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

for me maybe a bit taller and less scars every thing else im happy with


----------



## ay0x (Aug 18, 2009)

My body about 20 pounds ago was killer.

Medium sized boobs and thick thighs &amp; booty and tiny waist/flat tummy.

Working on going back to that.

Kim's legs are too thin for her azz in my opinion.

And she doesn't have enough of a waist.

I love Ashanti's body...






And Christina Milan's...


----------



## jennyem (Aug 19, 2009)

I think Jessica Alba has got a great body. I'd also die for Scarlett Johansons body.

Think we all gotta be satisfied with what we have


----------



## mizzdesigns (Sep 5, 2009)

to me the ideal perfect body is the one you feel comfortable with. But scientifically it needs to be well proportion like jessica alba Marilyn Monroe. they both have really well proportions... Your waist should never be bigger than your hips, your boobs should never be smaller than your hips and your butt could never be bigger than your boobs... To me that is a perfect body.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 4, 2009)

i like Shakira's body


----------



## Ricciolina (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't have much of a problem with my body... I'd just like slightly larger breasts, and maybe a waist that was one inch smaller... even though my waist is already small. I just want a more defined curve line there.


----------

